# Fly tying contest



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey all if you have a second I would appreciate your vote in the Orvis fly tying competition. My floating crab pattern was selected in the top 10 out of like 200 patterns. 

If you like it I would appreciate the support. 
Destination flies - floating crab 

Here is the link
https://news.orvis.com/fly-fishing/vote-for-the-winners-in-our-spring-orvis-days-fly-tying-contest


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Done, good luck man!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Done
Good luck


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Hell yeah brother! Looking forward to trying the worm


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Done


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Done. Very cool fly.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Done.. good luck


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Done. Awesome pattern. I tied one myself that I’m gonna try soon.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Your fly tying skills are truly amazing. Good luck.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Done Buddy
Looks good


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Done, cool crab fly!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the support everyone!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Done


----------



## jnicotra21 (Jul 1, 2017)

Done. Easily the best pattern in the contest. Well done and good luck.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

got my vote!


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks great,I voted for it. Now you gotta send me one.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Done! Good looking fly.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Done, good luck!!


----------



## JHawth42 (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks awesome man. Good luck!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dave Nickles said:


> Looks great,I voted for it. Now you gotta send me one.


Well I guess for now you might have to settle for this step by step I did for that fly that was featured on the Fiberglass Manifesto blog a while back!

http://thefiberglassmanifesto.blogspot.com/2019/01/destination-flies-doyles-floating-crab.html?m=1


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

You got my vote!


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

texasag07 said:


> Well I guess for now you might have to settle for this step by step I did for that fly that was featured on the Fiberglass Manifesto blog a while back!
> 
> http://thefiberglassmanifesto.blogspot.com/2019/01/destination-flies-doyles-floating-crab.html?m=1


That's great - thanks for the recipe. I'm a rookie at tying but I have to try that one. Best of luck.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

done


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

One more quick bump for anyone who might have missed it. I think today is the last day for voting and results are on the 1st.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the support everyone, I thought I would update you all and let you know I got third.

https://news.orvis.com/fly-fishing/announcing-the-winners-in-our-spring-orvis-days-fly-tying-contest


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats. 1st or 2nd would’ve been more appropriate I think


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Congrats on this. Voted several times!


----------

